
Apple Releases 2019 Retina MacBook Air with True Tone Display, Lowers Price - satai
https://9to5mac.com/2019/07/09/apple-updates-retina-macbook-air-adds-true-tone-lowers-price-to-1099-999-for-students/
======
owenwil
This isn't the actual story—the story is that Apple killed two machines today:

\- The non-touchbar MacBook Pro (RIP, function row)

\- The 12" "MacBook" (which I adored, largely because it was so tiny)

What's strange is that it appears that this was a streamlining effort—but if
you get into the weeds and look at the "base" model 13" MacBook Pro, it's not
the same machine: it has two Thunderbolt ports, rather than four, despite
sharing the same moniker as the higher-end MacBook Pro. Go up a model, and you
get four for more money along with the better processor, which isn't
immediately clear, either.

That means it's got fewer thunderbolt lanes, as well, which is a classic
nickel and dime move that's going to make it even more confusing given most
people just buy the base model.

